# General > Pets Corner >  Introducing Brodie

## dragonfly

thought I'd share a couple of photos of my new baby - Brodie!!  

He's a 2nd generation Golden Doodle (retreiver x poodle).  hopefully collect him in 2 weeks time  :: 



getting to know his big brother

----------


## ANNIE

Ohh Dragonfly he's so beautiful. I'm soo jealous  :Wink:

----------


## dragonfly

there's still a few in the litter left - there were 12 pups!!!!

----------


## binbob

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW..brodie is gorgeous..i want one..i do need one...very best of  luck when ur baby arrives home with u.more pix soon..please????

----------


## carasmam

Aaah he is gorgeous, bet you cant wait to take him home  :Grin:

----------


## teenybash

Oh so looking forward to seeing this young man growing up on the org....plenty of pics please...he is so beautiful. :Grin:

----------


## Anne x

And what happened to Oh No I resisted then ?
Brodie is gorgeous is Bailey Ok with him

----------


## dragonfly

here's another pic with the awwwwwww factor!

----------


## dragonfly

> And what happened to Oh No I resisted then ?
> Brodie is gorgeous is Bailey Ok with him



don;t you know that resistance is futile Anne??  well it is with me and puppies/kittens - I can resist kids quite easily tho  ::

----------


## sassylass

> here's another pic with the awwwwwww factor!


 
awwww puppy bliss, adorable!

----------


## lynne duncan

your little one is adorable

----------


## Liz

What a wee darling Brodie is! I was nearly kissing the puter screen!lol

----------


## balto

thought i wanted a huskie but seeing this little chap i really want one like that, pity my oh wont let us have another dog, mind you 1 dog might be enough.

----------


## dragonfly

no Balto 2 dogs are twice as much fun, I don't know about 3 dogs but I'll soon be finding out  ::  ::

----------


## balto

[quote=dragonfly;435817]no Balto 2 dogs are twice as much fun, I don't know about 3 dogs but I'll soon be finding out  ::  :: [/quo 
Oh wouyld love another dog, but with 3 cats,3rabbits,3 hamster,8 fish plus a dog, plus 3 kids(another on the way, think my other half would leve me lol(hey might just be worth doing to see what happens lol)

----------


## jings00

> no Balto 2 dogs are twice as much fun, I don't know about 3 dogs but I'll soon be finding out



another good lookin wee dog you got there,,,,, i was wondering how the old cheil was doing?

----------


## dragonfly

he's still hanging on in there Jings.  

He's crippled with arthritis most of the time but still a happy chappy, in his mind he still wants to go on a walk but the legs aren't able anymore  :Frown:  but at 13 he's doing very well!

----------


## GruesomeTwosome

He is so so so so so so so cute, absolutely adorable!  So jealous!!!

----------


## carasmam

Eek I just noticed a wasp in the top picture you posted  ::

----------


## GruesomeTwosome

> Eek I just noticed a wasp in the top picture you posted


Thats one of the things I love about dogs, not much bothers them does it, I would have run a mile!!  ::  ::

----------


## dragonfly

i saw it on the photo too,  good job I didn't see it at the time tho!!

was down visiting again this week so here's a couple more photos of him - 11 days till I get him home!

getting cuddles from his dad

----------


## Phoenix200416

*Awwww!!!! He's adorable! Congrats on your new addition! Bet your excited to be getting him home! Looking forward to seeing more pics of Brodie and watching him grow up*

----------


## dragonfly

excited isn't the word!!  I had to sell my freezer to make way for his crate and even before that was collected tonight I had the crate up, bedding in, toys in and then stood back looking at it with such a feeling of pride  :: 

only a week to go now  :Grin:

----------


## carasmam

> excited isn't the word!!  I had to sell my freezer to make way for his crate and even before that was collected tonight I had the crate up, bedding in, toys in and then stood back looking at it with such a feeling of pride 
> 
> only a week to go now


Thats allowed, all expectant Mums have to get the bairns room ready  ::

----------


## dragonfly

thats it carasmam.................the nesting instinct has kicked in!!!  ::

----------


## dragonfly

here's a couple more that were sent to me by his mum's mum!





only 4 more days til I get him home!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  not that I'm counting you know

----------


## carasmam

What a loveable wee face - stop it your making me broody now  :: 


Only joking, I love seeing pictures of him really  ::

----------


## dragonfly

well thats him home here tonight.  Travelled up from Elgin this afternoon, was sick once, stopped at the north side of kessock bridge, cleaned it up, moved his crate into the front of the car with me and he slept all the way up the road.  What a wee star he was



sorting out the sleeping arrangements on the kitchen mat with the big boys !

----------


## Anne x

> well thats him home here tonight. Travelled up from Elgin this afternoon, was sick once, stopped at the north side of kessock bridge, cleaned it up, moved his crate into the front of the car with me and he slept all the way up the road. What a wee star he was
> 
> 
> 
> sorting out the sleeping arrangements on the kitchen mat with the big boys !


you are so sad !!! and Im mad !!! good luck Bailey looks so huge

----------


## carasmam

That was good for such a long journey  :Smile:   Hope he is settling in well, he's such a cutie x

----------


## skinnydog

He is the most adorable puppy.  I just love his little white paws.  Bet they don't stay that colour long.  Poor Bracken in the background looks less than impressed. Grumpy old man....

----------


## cuddlepop

What a wee cutie you've got there.How are all the dogs getting along?

At first our other wee dog just put up with Scorrie and now they're playing together. :Grin:

----------


## dragonfly

the old man is great with him, Brodie goes and snuggles up to him and he just looks at him as if to say not another one!  Bailey still does it to him even tho he's much bigger than Bracken now.  Bailey was a bit unsure but they've had a wee play together this afternoon until Bailey got too boisterous and scared the wee fellow, but they all get on which is great

Just wish it was the same with the cats - he got a smack in the eye last night from one of them so its a trip to the vet today to make sure its ok  ::

----------


## dragonfly

poor wee fellow - the cat got him right in the eye and scratched his cornea (sp?) and it is now ulcerated - you can see the scratch in the white shadow over the lens in the photo below



good news is that he has settled really well though at 5 this morning I would have disagreed with myself!

----------


## dragonfly

took this video of Brodie playing with my labradoodle this morning  :: 

video on you tube

----------


## Liz

Poor wee Brodie. His eye obviously isn't bothering him though. :Grin: 

I would highly recommend Colloidal Silver as it is great for any cuts,wounds etc.

Love the play fight! ::  It is really good that your other dogs are getting on with him so well. Might take the cats a bit longer! ::

----------


## dragonfly

he got the all clear on his eye yesterday Liz. Vet said there might be a scar left but it would only be cosmetic.  He's made friends with one of the cats and was cleaning her ears for her last night.  The other one still won't come near him and runs away hissing if Brodie goes anywhere near!  it will take a bit of time for them to get on I think!

----------


## Kevin Milkins

Sorry to hear Brodie has had his first cat lesson, ::  the looks a real bundle of fun. ::  I thought the video of him really funny.
My old sheepdog Bess did just the same thing when she was a pup and although it did scare her eye,she lived to be twenty and never had any problems with it.Keep us updated. Regards KM.

----------


## teenybash

Brodie is a beauty.................loved the video, brilliant!! ::

----------


## carasmam

Cracking video  ::

----------


## cuddlepop

Its lovely watching the dogs play,thanks for posting this Dragonfly. :Grin:

----------


## Liz

> he got the all clear on his eye yesterday Liz. Vet said there might be a scar left but it would only be cosmetic.  He's made friends with one of the cats and was cleaning her ears for her last night.  The other one still won't come near him and runs away hissing if Brodie goes anywhere near!  it will take a bit of time for them to get on I think!


Glad Brodie's eye is okay. :Smile: 

Bless him for making friends with one of your cats. I am sure the other one will come round soon.

----------


## dragonfly

thought I'd update this thread with a new photo of Brodie who is now 18 weeks old.

Ain't he a cutie!!



and here he is with his big bro

----------


## teenybash

I want to kiss them both...................so lovely. :Grin:

----------


## Liz

Awww they are both lovely dogs. Brodie is a wee smasher! :Grin:

----------

